# I think it's time



## Salesbig (Jun 30, 2017)

After 3 months, today I started to calculate my profits. Well so called profits. 
After expenses and other bs I calculated I was making $12 an hour. 

Killing my car. 

Looks like I'm calling it quits. 

To bad I really did enjoy it.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Salesbig said:


> After 3 months, today I started to calculate my profits. Well so called profits.
> After expenses and other bs I calculated I was making $12 an hour.
> 
> Killing my car.
> ...


Most of the times is a good gig, I wish there was something like this, work when you want, kind of deal somewhere. I do like meeting new people more that I dislike the few that makes us hate the gig. I wish you luck and come back and visit with us.


----------



## Brett090 (Jun 5, 2017)

I mean you can always just do this when you feel like you need a little cash, I am considering just doing this as a way for fast money


----------



## Salesbig (Jun 30, 2017)

Fasr cash? I mean when insurance is 5k a year? You're killing your car.. 
Honesty not worth it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm glad you decided to analyze your profitability...I think a lot of people don't do that and are driving brand new cars around.

$5k a year in insurance? Holy smokes! I've been open to my insurance company about Rideshare and my "gap coverage" is an extra $50 every 6 months. Of course the added mileage increases my premiums as well, but my total insurance for 3 family vehicles is less than $2000 a year.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

You lease a vehicle through a rideshare company you're an idiot if you want to donate your money donate it to me I'll make better use of it you pay that kind of money for insurance for a lousy 12 bucks an hour and that's probably a generous estimate but in any event you're a fool. You are the poster child of a fool and his money soon part


----------



## Jim2122 (Jul 25, 2017)

Salesbig said:


> After 3 months, today I started to calculate my profits. Well so called profits.
> After expenses and other bs I calculated I was making $12 an hour.
> 
> Killing my car.
> ...


I work as a mechanic / technician by trade and have always wondered how other drivers without mechanical know how keep up

I just did a full service brake job on my altima
( machine rotors, new pads, flushed fluid, new parking brake / hardware all around )
that would run upwards 700 at a shop
was +110 for parts / machining of the rotors but that right there

the 700 would destroy most drivers.......
alot of online websites have wholesale prices for parts, parts are cheap, labor isnt


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Jim2122 said:


> I work as a mechanic / technician by trade and have always wondered how other drivers without mechanical know how keep up
> 
> I just did a full service brake job on my altima
> ( machine rotors, new pads, flushed fluid, new parking brake / hardware all around )
> ...


700 for a brake job? An idiot would pay that much for a brake job.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> 700 for a brake job? An idiot would pay that much for a brake job.


There's a lot of idiots out there, though!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I haven't had a brake job on my BMW yet (after putting 55k+ miles on it) but given the level of sophistication it's not something I want to attempt myself. Wouldn't be surprised if the pads were $100 apiece.

Getting new rubber soon and it's a $1000 job. Again the Continental run flats have lasted the life of the vehicle so far (70k) so it may be worth it.


----------



## Jim2122 (Jul 25, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I haven't had a brake job on my BMW yet (after putting 55k+ miles on it) but given the level of sophistication it's not something I want to attempt myself. Wouldn't be surprised if the pads were $100 apiece.
> 
> Getting new rubber soon and it's a $1000 job. Again the Continental run flats have lasted the life of the vehicle so far (70k) so it may be worth it.


Always is pricey if you go genuine parts @ the dealership.. 

Are you doing uber in a bmw m series? ( I ask because of the picture, and does that qualify for select or uber black?  )


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

No it's a low end 325i from 2006. The only thing custom is the paint job. The only thing that makes it M is the shifter knob and my driving gloves. So it's like my little joke. Heh

No it doesn't qualify for Select because it's a year too old. And select is available in Milwaukee but not Madison (my home market).


----------



## Jim2122 (Jul 25, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> No it's a low end 325i from 2006. The only thing custom is the paint job. The only thing that makes it M is the shifter knob and my driving gloves. So it's like my little joke. Heh


wonderful car though > : )


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I arrived at a driving cost of 35¢ per mile for my Passat diesel that would easily deliver 700 miles per tank. The calculation was exhaustive and covered everything, including a forecast for unplanned maintenance. I discovered that oil is, by far, the cheapest planned maintenance item, closely followed by the cost of tires. (When you break it down per mile)

Too many drivers put $30 in their gas tank, drive on it for 300 miles and fool themselves into thinking they're paying 10¢ per mile to drive and they're happy with their Uber/Lyft X¢ per mile + Y¢ per minute.

Fools can't even break out the unpaid miles they drive to fetch.

At 40 mpg, my car cost me 35¢ a mile to drive and Uber/Lyft was paying me too close to that considering fetch miles were roughly half of paid miles, so HALF of my "net" pay from ride share was barely more than my calculated cost to drive.

I have not once regretted my decision to stop driving.


----------



## zenkikat (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm thinking about stopping as well. It's honestly not worth it after all the costs. And I've only done this since the end of June lol


----------

